# in verketteter Liste Bereich kopieren



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 29516 (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Es geht um einfach verkettete Listen in Java.
weiß jemand, wie ich bei Java eine Funktion IntList kopieren(int start, int ende) implementieren muss, damit eine neue Liste zurückgegeben wird, die die Elemente zwischen start und inkl. end enthält?

Danke im Voraus.

domi_54


----------



## Gast2 (22. Jun 2011)

List (Java Platform SE 6)

Oder gehts dir um ne eigenimplementattion?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 29516 (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo EikeB,

ich soll dies selbst implementieren.

Danke.


----------



## Firephoenix (25. Jun 2011)

Hi,
erzeuge eine neue, leere Liste
Füge das Element an Position start als erstes Element in die leere Liste ein
folge dannach der alten Liste bis zum ende-element und füge jedes Element auf dem Weg in die neue Liste ein.
Am Ende gibst du die neue Liste zurück
Gruß


----------

